# Changer ou attendre?



## dvtnad (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour ! 

Suite à un problème j'ai changé mon iPhone SE contre un iPhone 8 en Août dernier. Autant vous dire que j'ai été déçu de ne pas avoir attendu plus longtemps pour avoir au moins le XR ahah. ( Mais bon mon SE était réellement mort.)

Je souhaite désormais aller vers un modèle supérieur, pour déjà la qualité photo qui ne cesse de s'améliorer mais aussi concernant le design des téléphones. 
Est ce que vous me conseillez, d'attendre ? D'acquérir un X reconditionné? 
Je suis un peu perdue ahah. 

Merci !


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2019)

Attendre.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

dvtnad a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Suite à un problème j'ai changé mon iPhone SE contre un iPhone 8 en Août dernier. Autant vous dire que j'ai été déçu de ne pas avoir attendu plus longtemps pour avoir au moins le XR ahah. ( Mais bon mon SE était réellement mort.)
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas prendre un X en Occasion?


----------



## lostOzone (6 Juillet 2019)

Attendre la cuvée 2019 il y aura sûrement encore du progrès sur la photo.
Un reconditionné n’aura pas une meilleure qualité de photo que le 8. Sauf le zoom et le mode portrait en plus.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Attendre la cuvée 2019 il y aura sûrement encore du progrès sur la photo.
> Un reconditionné n’aura pas une meilleure qualité de photo que le 8. Sauf le zoom et le mode portrait en plus.


Le zoom est un vrai plus 
J'attend de voir la cuvée 2019  , je vais pouvoir changer mon X


----------

